# Grouse hunt



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

How did everyones grouse opener go??


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Gos. I played soccer coach. I thought I might head out after the game, but turns out there wasn't a ref show up. I had to run around with the kids and coach while ref'ing the game. Nobody told me about that part of the job :shock: I was beat after that.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I went out today only saw three birds and shot one
I had to hike about three miles for this one bird. did a little deer scouting and saw nothing of deer either. this is the canyon I shot this bird in.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't make it out either, decided to stay home and help my bro get his pup ready for the chukar hunt next weekend.

She is coming along nicely!



















Rut


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice....Gotta' love them old Wingmasters..... I've carried one for the past 30 years. 8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the gun been around for 36 yrs now and still kicking them, 20 guage 3inch mag.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics guys. Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

I just walked in the door from a great day grouse hunting. Shummy, myself, and two other guys headed out this morning, and soon found ourselves at 10,200 ft elevation. We got into birds within the first 200 yards from the truck, and continued to see birds all day long. Kind of thick country, and open shots were few and far between, but we managed eight blues between us. Great day!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I was at 8200ft for most of the day. take it you went into the uintas for the hunt. Atleast you had an easy day with the birds. way to go!!!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I went out for an hour this evening. I did not see any birds but I am pretty sure I heard one flush. I mostly wanted to get my pup out. She did great and worked hard and stayed close and obeyed comands well, now just to find her some birds. 

Maybe next week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went out with Tumblingwings and G-Dog and got four between us. They saw a lot more than I did, I'm guessing due to knowing the country but it was great country to be in and it was a fun day out hunting with my daughter. Scott got some pics at his house after the hunt that I'll post when he send em to me, if he doesn't just throw them on here.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i kicked up three blues and took a shot at one with my bow why i was looking for my deer. on the way out i kicked a ruff up and i didnt go chase him. im hoping i can run back up there with my dog and find them and get them with my shot gun.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

How'd the deer hunt go?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend and I went out and did pretty good. My lab Madison flushed five and we shot four. That is probably it for me on grouse, bring on the Huns then the real hunting begins. *WATERFOWL* :twisted:

Tailgate pics.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Casey. 8) Real hunting... please. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]by caddis8 
How'd the deer hunt go?


> it didnt go to bad. we cover a bunch of ground and went and checked a new area out that i ahve not been to befor and we walked some tress and didnt see to many deer. we only seen about 6 deer by noon. that not good for us. But around 7 a clock i got a shot at this nice buck and just niked him and we went looking for a couple hours could not find him but we did find a couple blood drops from him. here is a pic of the buck with me stocking him.it was a big two point.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like quite the puzzle to walk Though


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was not easy walking up on him. you can see i was trying to watch where i was steping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Wasn't able to make it out for the opener but I hope to get up into the hills for a few hours this Saturday morning. I'll probably go somewhere along Hwy. 35. I saw a lot of grouse up there last year during the elk hunt. Of course if I am looking for grouse I probably won't see any. I only seem to see them when I am looking for elk! :x


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are some good lookin dogs.

I have to work on the chukar opener.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I went out yesterday to flag a trail into the area I'll be muzzleloader hunting in. I took my shoot gun and jumped a couple birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to be heading out this saterday to get the dogs out and get in teh mounts one more time befor im out in the mud.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott and I will be up Friday somewhere..... TW, I'll call you probably from work tonight. Wendy will be with us this week so hopefully we get some good hunt pictures that I can post up here.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

All you guys have some great pics to share!!!

My grouse opener was a bust, but sure was nice to get out and see some beautiful scenery. We went to a place that produced a lot of blues and Ruffies last year, but we didn't see a single bird this time out. Usually see a bunch of deer and elk in the area too, but nothing. There was a billion sheep still hanging around, and one grumpy sheep herder. Would the presence of sheep cause the birds to move? I know it does for the deer and elk, but wasn't sure about birds. 

Hopefully I will have some pictures to show off soon. I haven't been able to make it back out yet because of work. O|*


----------

